# Matte Finish on Cars & New Problems We Didn't Need



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motora...o-matte-black-paint-comes-long-173756232.html


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks sweet. Doubt they'd put it on the market if the matte finish was going to be overly problematic, but only time will tell.


----------

